# my way of pest control



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

View attachment 86537
View attachment 86539
View attachment 86540














There been way more but I don't wanna bore you guys enjoy


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well done my friend..got too love the top shot shooter....yup meat in the pot...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol be careful you don't pest control them into extinction. Leave some for your sons and grand sons to shoot.

You have a favorite recipe for those? I've long wanted to try squirrel but they're pretty rare around here.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shooting bud! Those pocketpredators are doind their job as usual


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting as always.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

You mostly using one band of .030 latex and OTT ?

wll


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That's all I use tapered .030 latex and 38cal lead I am gonna start upping my lead grain to 44 cal but for now the 38 cal is just to tried and true yo change it up


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That's all I use tapered .030 latex and 38cal lead I am gonna start upping my lead grain to 44 cal but for now the 38 cal is just to tried and true yo change it up


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I must say, I really like 3/8 lead. You should have enough squirrel to feed the local county!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good hunting man!


----------



## Betohunter (Aug 21, 2015)

Buena puntería compadre Felicidades por ese control de plagas (nice hunting buddy, congrats for the pest control)


----------

